
More than 800 languages in a single typeface: creating Noto for Google - tosh
https://www.monotype.com/resources/case-studies/more-than-800-languages-in-a-single-typeface-creating-noto-for-google
======
mongol
It sure is an impressive effort. But how does it stack up as a font? Is it
worthwhile to switch to it for "ordinary purposes", even when writing a single
language?

